# DMA problem

## haboon

I need help with my gentoo it is very unstable i think its somthing with the DMA because when i did fsck from gentoo livecd it gives me this and it hangs

checking internal  tree../ 1(of 2)/ 7 (of 86)/ 40 (of 85)hda : dma-timer-expiry: dma status== 0x21

hda: error waiting for DMA 

hda: dma timeout retry: status=0x50 {DriveReady SeekComplete }

hda: read_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: read_intr: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }

hda: read_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: read_intr: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }

hda: read_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: read_intr: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }

hda: read_intr: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete }

hda: read_intr: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }

ide0: reset: success

hda: dma_timer_expiry: dma status == 0x21

hda: error waiting for DMA

if its the DMA how to disable it 

and well i lose my files

----------

## hds

 *haboon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> if its the DMA how to disable it 
> 
> 

 

man hdparm

/etc/conf.d/hdparm

----------

## haboon

I did this 

hdparm -d 0 /dev/hda

now it seems OK

Thank you

----------

## pmjdebruijn

There are some IDE chipsets which are extremely broken...

SiS makes quite a lot of those...

check your 'dmesg' to see if you have one of those.

Regards,

Pascal de Bruijn

----------

## haboon

my system is still unstable

i dont no what to do

my CPU temp 52c 122F

and the fan speed is 3000 rpm

is that OK

----------

## pmjdebruijn

What do you mean exactly by unstable?

Give us some more hardware specs? maybe dmesg? lspci?

What kernel are you running?

Regards,

Pascal de Bruijn

----------

## haboon

unstable because every time i boot it works for a time then it hangs 

dmesg

Linux version 2.6.5-gentoo-r1 (root@gentoo) (gcc version 3.3.3 20040412 (Gentoo Linux 3.3.3-r6, ssp-3.3.2-2, pie-8.7.6)) #1 Thu Aug 19 16:51:33 GST 2004

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009fc00 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009fc00 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000e0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 000000000ff40000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ff40000 - 000000000ff50000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000ff50000 - 0000000010000000 (ACPI NVS)

255MB LOWMEM available.

found SMP MP-table at 000ff780

On node 0 totalpages: 65344

  DMA zone: 4096 pages, LIFO batch:1

  Normal zone: 61248 pages, LIFO batch:14

  HighMem zone: 0 pages, LIFO batch:1

DMI 2.3 present.

ACPI: RSDP (v000 ACPIAM                                    ) @ 0x000f7370

ACPI: RSDT (v001 INTEL  D845PESV 0x20030317 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0ff40000

ACPI: FADT (v001 INTEL  D845PESV 0x20030317 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0ff40200

ACPI: MADT (v001 INTEL  D845PESV 0x20030317 MSFT 0x00000097) @ 0x0ff40300

ACPI: ASF! (v016 AMIASF I845GASF 0x00000001 MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x0ff44360

ACPI: DSDT (v001 INTEL  D845PESV 0x0000010a MSFT 0x0100000d) @ 0x00000000

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 15:2 APIC version 20

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x81] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] dfl dfl lint[0x1])

Using ACPI for processor (LAPIC) configuration information

Intel MultiProcessor Specification v1.4

    Virtual Wire compatibility mode.

OEM ID:  Product ID: BrkdlPE-ICH4 APIC at: 0xFEE00000

I/O APIC #1 Version 32 at 0xFEC00000.

Enabling APIC mode:  Flat.  Using 1 I/O APICs

Processors: 1

Built 1 zonelists

Kernel command line: root=/dev/ram0 real_root=/dev/hda3 init=/linuxrc  vga=791 splash=silent

bootsplash: silent mode.

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 1024 (order 10: 8192 bytes)

Detected 2400.353 MHz processor.

Using tsc for high-res timesource

Speakup v-2.00 CVS: Thu Mar 11 14:33:29 EST 2004 : initialized

Speakup:  loading module "speakup_n"

request_module: runaway loop modprobe speakup_n

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

Memory: 252436k/261376k available (2853k kernel code, 8224k reserved, 947k data, 180k init, 0k highmem)

Checking if this processor honours the WP bit even in supervisor mode... Ok.

Calibrating delay loop... 4734.97 BogoMIPS

Dentry cache hash table entries: 32768 (order: 5, 131072 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 16384 (order: 4, 65536 bytes)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 512 (order: 0, 4096 bytes)

checking if image is initramfs...it isn't (no cpio magic); looks like an initrd

Freeing initrd memory: 1391k freed

Couldn't initialize miscdevice /dev/synth.

CPU:     After generic identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU:     After vendor identify, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000000

CPU: Trace cache: 12K uops, L1 D cache: 8K

CPU: L2 cache: 512K

CPU:     After all inits, caps: bfebfbff 00000000 00000000 00000080

Intel machine check architecture supported.

Intel machine check reporting enabled on CPU#0.

CPU#0: Intel P4/Xeon Extended MCE MSRs (12) available

CPU#0: Thermal monitoring enabled

CPU: Intel(R) Pentium(R) 4 CPU 2.40GHz stepping 07

Enabling fast FPU save and restore... done.

Enabling unmasked SIMD FPU exception support... done.

Checking 'hlt' instruction... OK.

POSIX conformance testing by UNIFIX

enabled ExtINT on CPU#0

ESR value before enabling vector: 00000000

ESR value after enabling vector: 00000000

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

calibrating APIC timer ...

..... CPU clock speed is 2399.0589 MHz.

..... host bus clock speed is 133.0310 MHz.

NET: Registered protocol family 16

PCI: PCI BIOS revision 2.10 entry at 0xf0031, last bus=2

PCI: Using configuration type 1

mtrr: v2.0 (20020519)

ACPI: Subsystem revision 20040326

ACPI: IRQ9 SCI: Level Trigger.

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: Using PIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (00:00)

PCI: Probing PCI hardware (bus 00)

PCI: Ignoring BAR0-3 of IDE controller 0000:00:1f.1

Transparent bridge - 0000:00:1e.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.P0P1._PRT]

ACPI: Power Resource [URP1] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [FDDP] (off)

ACPI: Power Resource [LPTP] (off)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 9 10 *11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] (IRQs *3 4 5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] (IRQs 3 4 5 7 *9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] (IRQs 3 4 *5 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKE] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKF] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKG] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 10 11 12 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] (IRQs 3 4 5 6 7 9 *10 11 12 14 15)

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

SCSI subsystem initialized

Linux Kernel Card Services

  options:  [pci] [cardbus] [pm]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKA] enabled at IRQ 11

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKD] enabled at IRQ 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKC] enabled at IRQ 9

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKH] enabled at IRQ 10

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNKB] enabled at IRQ 3

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: if you experience problems, try using option 'pci=noacpi' or even 'acpi=off'

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xe8000000, mapped to 0xd080a000, size 16384k

vesafb: mode is 1024x768x16, linelength=2048, pages=1

vesafb: protected mode interface info at c000:e710

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: directcolor: size=0:5:6:5, shift=0:11:5:0

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

Machine check exception polling timer started.

gx-suspmod: error: no MediaGX/Geode processor found!

apm: BIOS version 1.2 Flags 0x03 (Driver version 1.16ac)

apm: overridden by ACPI.

ikconfig 0.7 with /proc/config*

devfs: 2004-01-31 Richard Gooch (rgooch@atnf.csiro.au)

devfs: boot_options: 0x1

Installing knfsd (copyright (C) 1996 okir@monad.swb.de).

udf: registering filesystem

SGI XFS with large block numbers, no debug enabled

Initializing Cryptographic API

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

ACPI: Sleep Button (CM) [SLPB]

ACPI: Processor [CPU1] (supports C1, 8 throttling states)

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

input: ImExPS/2 Generic Explorer Mouse on isa0060/serio1

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

input: AT Translated Set 2 keyboard on isa0060/serio0

bootsplash 3.1.4-2004/02/19: looking for picture..... silentjpeg size 21768 bytes, found (1024x768, 20089 bytes, v3).

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 122x40

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

hw_random hardware driver 1.0.0 loaded

Serial: 8250/16550 driver $Revision: 1.90 $ 8 ports, IRQ sharing disabled

ttyS0 at I/O 0x3f8 (irq = 4) is a 16550A

Using anticipatory io scheduler

Floppy drive(s): fd0 is 1.44M

FDC 0 is a post-1991 82077

RAMDISK driver initialized: 16 RAM disks of 8192K size 1024 blocksize

loop: loaded (max 8 devices)

Uniform Multi-Platform E-IDE driver Revision: 7.00alpha2

ide: Assuming 33MHz system bus speed for PIO modes; override with idebus=xx

ICH4: IDE controller at PCI slot 0000:00:1f.1

PCI: Enabling device 0000:00:1f.1 (0005 -> 0007)

ICH4: chipset revision 2

ICH4: not 100% native mode: will probe irqs later

    ide0: BM-DMA at 0xffa0-0xffa7, BIOS settings: hda:DMA, hdb:pio

    ide1: BM-DMA at 0xffa8-0xffaf, BIOS settings: hdc:DMA, hdd:DMA

hda: ST380011A, ATA DISK drive

ide0 at 0x1f0-0x1f7,0x3f6 on irq 14

hdc: DVD-ROM DDU1621, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

hdd: 48X16, ATAPI CD/DVD-ROM drive

ide1 at 0x170-0x177,0x376 on irq 15

hda: max request size: 1024KiB

hda: 156301488 sectors (80026 MB) w/2048KiB Cache, CHS=16383/255/63, UDMA(100)

 /dev/ide/host0/bus0/target0/lun0: p1 p2 p3 p4 < p5 p6 p7 >

hdc: ATAPI 40X DVD-ROM drive, 512kB Cache, UDMA(33)

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

hdd: ATAPI 48X CD-ROM CD-R/RW drive, 2048kB Cache, DMA

st: Version 20040318, fixed bufsize 32768, s/g segs 256

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP: routing cache hash table of 2048 buckets, 16Kbytes

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 16384 bind 32768)

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 17

cpufreq: P4/Xeon(TM) CPU On-Demand Clock Modulation available

ACPI: (supports S0 S1 S4 S5)

RAMDISK: Compressed image found at block 0

VFS: Mounted root (ext2 filesystem) readonly.

Mounted devfs on /dev

Freeing unused kernel memory: 180k freed

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usbfs

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hub

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hiddev

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver hid

drivers/usb/input/hid-core.c: v2.0:USB HID core driver

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

drivers/usb/core/usb.c: registered new driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

sbp2: $Rev: 1170 $ Ben Collins <bcollins@debian.org>

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda3, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda3) for (hda3)

reiserfs: replayed 7 transactions in 0 seconds

Using r5 hash to sort names

Removing [7715 33237 0x0 SD]..done

Removing [7715 33236 0x0 SD]..done

Removing [7715 33051 0x0 SD]..done

Removing [7715 33028 0x0 SD]..done

Removing [7715 32227 0x0 SD]..done

There were 5 uncompleted unlinks/truncates. Completed

Adding 610428k swap on /dev/hda6.  Priority:-1 extents:1

found reiserfs format "3.6" with standard journal

Reiserfs journal params: device hda7, size 8192, journal first block 18, max trans len 1024, max batch 900, max commit age 30, max trans age 30

reiserfs: checking transaction log (hda7) for (hda7)

Using r5 hash to sort names

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1f.5 to 64

intel8x0_measure_ac97_clock: measured 49299 usecs

intel8x0: clocking to 48000

Linux agpgart interface v0.100 (c) Dave Jones

agpgart: Detected an Intel 845G Chipset.

agpgart: Maximum main memory to use for agp memory: 203M

agpgart: AGP aperture is 64M @ 0xf8000000

USB Universal Host Controller Interface driver v2.2

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #1)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.0 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: irq 11, io base 0000e800

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #2)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.1 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: irq 5, io base 0000e880

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #3)

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:1d.2 to 64

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: irq 9, io base 0000ec00

uhci_hcd 0000:00:1d.2: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 3

hub 3-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 3-0:1.0: 2 ports detected

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using address 2

ohci_hcd: 2004 Feb 02 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver (PCI)

ohci_hcd: block sizes: ed 64 td 64

nvidia: no version magic, tainting kernel.

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

0: nvidia: loading NVIDIA Linux x86 nvidia.o Kernel Module  1.0-4496  Wed Jul 16 19:03:09 PDT 2003

agpgart: Found an AGP 2.0 compliant device at 0000:00:00.0.

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:00:00.0 into 4x mode

agpgart: Putting AGP V2 device at 0000:01:00.0 into 4x mode

HDLC line discipline: version $Revision: 4.8 $, maxframe=4096

N_HDLC line discipline registered.

usb 3-2: USB disconnect, address 2

usb 3-2: new full speed USB device using address 3

CSLIP: code copyright 1989 Regents of the University of California

PPP generic driver version 2.4.2

lspci

0000:00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset Host Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:01.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82845G/GL [Brookdale-G] Chipset AGP Bridge (rev 03)

0000:00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #1) (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #2) (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB (Hub #3) (rev 02)

0000:00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB USB EHCI Controller (rev 02)

0000:00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corp. 82801BA/CA/DB PCI Bridge (rev 82)

0000:00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corp. 82801DB ISA Bridge (LPC) (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.1 IDE interface: Intel Corp. 82801DB ICH4 IDE (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corp. 82801DB SMBus (rev 02)

0000:00:1f.5 Multimedia audio controller: Intel Corp. 82801DB AC'97 Audio (rev 02)

0000:01:00.0 VGA compatible controller: nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX440 AGP 8x] (rev a2)

and i am using kernel-2.6.5-gentoo-r1

nvdia kernel 1.0.4496-r2 

i think its a hardware problem

----------

## nbkolchin

Stupid errors with IDE can happen when cable is broken or not properly inserted. Try replacing cable.

Nickolay

----------

## hds

 *haboon wrote:*   

> 
> 
> my CPU temp 52c 122F
> 
> 

 

that should be OK for any processor.

----------

## hds

 *pmjdebruijn wrote:*   

> There are some IDE chipsets which are extremely broken...
> 
> 

 

you are right.. i just recall an option in kernel 2.6.x - dunno if it is also in 2.4:

```

 [ ]       Use multi-mode by default 

CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE:                                                                                                                                                                                              

if you get this error, try to say Y here:                                                                  

hda: set_multmode: status=0x51 { DriveReady SeekComplete Error }

hda: set_multmode: error=0x04 { DriveStatusError }

```

DriveReady SeekComplete Error is what he gets.

----------

## haboon

i have changed the cable and 

tried to clean the fan and the CPU there was some dust

a friend told me that it gets the system heated

now i well test it

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
>  [ ]       Use multi-mode by default
> 
> CONFIG_IDEDISK_MULTI_MODE:                                                                                                                                                                                             
> ...

 

my kernel has that compiled with it ,Remember that the system freeze was gentoo livcd and i dont know the kernel that they using

thanks

----------

